# relationships not traditional marriages



## lonerancher (Nov 15, 2013)

01/23/14

For those of you in a chastity, femdom, wife wants you in the other room or wants other sexers while you sleep in the spare bedroom, get the movie “The Notebook”. Both of you watch it together when it is over ask your wife what she thought about it.. If she is like the woman I have witnessed after this movie she will in her female voice. Say oh that movie is so romantic. There love was so real and pure. “They really loved each other” this is the phrase you seek.

Now ask her would she have locked him in chastity, she will say NO! Then why do you want to lock me in chastity? Ask her would she have banished her husband to the spare bedroom, NO she will say! Then why do you want me in the spare bedroom? Ask her would she have dominated her husband and made all the decisions NO! Yet again. Then why do you want to? I believe a one person in a marriage dominating it then it is a jailer prisoner relationship.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

There is more to that film than you might be seeing. It is an educational film if you try to see it from the woman's point of view (literally) and observe the man instead of fantasizing about the girl the whole time.

Notice how at first _he _was acting alternately coy, then full-on, then possessive, then not interested, etc.

Then they fight, make up, break up, move away, meet up, talk, refuse to talk...

At many points in the film, she can't be sure of him; or she does something wrong, and then it's all drama and reconciliation.

In other words, there's a lot more subtext to the film than him just pursuing her. He's not exactly nice or respectful, nor is he nasty... Sometimes she has to pursue him too.

If you miss all his mood swings and push-pull, then you miss the essential ingredient of why such a fellow would not end up in the spare room.

He does what he wants, he takes a stand when she's wrong, so there's precious little 'romance' western-style, and plenty of passion and rejection alternately. Which is part of the mystery and attraction of the male character - difficult to hold onto, but 'worth it' for the passion.

All the femdoms and chastity men are too EASY, which doesn't make them attractive romantically, but needy like little boys. Perhaps at certain points in the film he chooses to start an argument or push her away, whereas a hungry submissive male would have totally caved to get some short-term approval/sex... ruining his value, and the price of his sexuality in her eyes.

Therein lies your riddle as to why she says 'oh it's so romantic' and yet hypothetical 'she' would not treat a 'romantic' guy nicely - because there's two versions of romantic - occasional spontaneous 'with feeling' passionate-intense romance, versus: humdrum everyday clingy-soppy nicey-manipulative 'love-me-I-beg-you' romance.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

lonerancher said:


> 01/23/14
> 
> For those of you in a chastity, femdom, wife wants you in the other room or wants other sexers while you sleep in the spare bedroom, get the movie “The Notebook”. Both of you watch it together when it is over ask your wife what she thought about it.. If she is like the woman I have witnessed after this movie she will in her female voice. Say oh that movie is so romantic. There love was so real and pure. “They really loved each other” this is the phrase you seek.
> 
> Now ask her would she have locked him in chastity, she will say NO! Then why do you want to lock me in chastity? Ask her would she have banished her husband to the spare bedroom, NO she will say! Then why do you want me in the spare bedroom? Ask her would she have dominated her husband and made all the decisions NO! Yet again. Then why do you want to? I believe a one person in a marriage dominating it then it is a jailer prisoner relationship.


So am I getting this right.

Your wife dominates you, makes you sleep in a spare bedroom and then you want to try and debate and trick her into giving up her power, which ultimately still asks for her PERMISSION for you to change?

And a woman isn't sexually attracted to this wet noodle of a man? This surprises you?

Here's a question for you...do you think the guy from the notebook would ALLOW himself to be put in the spare bedroom, wouldn't excite his wife enough for her to want sex from him etc.?


----------



## lonerancher (Nov 15, 2013)

1. Total personality change – have become soft spoken, mild, generous, non-aggressive 
2. Accepted my wife’s ownership over me from the bottom of my heart (and ****!) 
3. Take real pleasure in serving my wife in whatever she demands 
4. Do not even feel like confronting or arguing with my wife on any issues (she no more threatens to punish me) 
5. Started seeing the good side of my wife & ignoring her faults 
6. Developed the urge of spending maximum time with her in bed 
7. Enjoy obeying her orders / instructions that are rewarded with sex 
8. My wife has started caring for me like never before 
9. Sharp increase in emotional bonding with wife
After all this, do I have a reason to quit chastity?
This is a list that a man made of the changes in himself while in chastity. The “TOTAL PERSONALITY CHANGE” very very very important because the before personality, is the one the that attracted the woman. “Accepted the wife’s ownership over me from the bottom of my heart” this is slavery not a marriage anymore. Sad thing about slaves is they can be sold or left as the master owner has no feeling for them, even killed by the owner.
“Do not even feel like confronting or arguing with my wife on any issues(she no more threatens to punish me) So she brings other man or men for her use to be with her ****ing. he is great with this. She wants to sell her body he is good with this she wants to sell his body he is good with this. She wants to sell his bass boat and fishing equipment that was his passion no problem. His baseball card collection that he started at 5 years of age gone if she says.
You people into this and thinking about this does this look like a picture you want of you a your jailer prisoner relationship. “Enjoy obeying her orders/instructions that are rewarded with sex”. That is 4 out of a nine list negative in some way. Read the last one that are REWARDED WITH SEX, hell he is a prisoner in his own house in his own body.
What does he do when he is in chastity so long he develops erectile dysfunction. Then she decides she wants the things she fell in love with a “REAL MAN” finds one that argues with her confronts her pushes her around some is forceful in sex. Like he use to be then she throws the broken bastard out. Or maybe worse he spends the rest of his life as a sexual servant to both her new man and her.


----------

